# The Old Summer Palace Of Beijing 圓明園



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

hala said:


> ^^*Hay hay hay! Take it easy man!* :weird:
> 
> You guys should know that this is not a political debate forum here, right? Please stick with the theme “Old Summer Palace of Beijing” here. *If you really want to blame someone or make some great political speech, you are very welcome to create your own thread somewhere else in the “Citytalk and Urban Issues” section.* :speech:
> 
> This is an "Architecture" section, so *all we care is ARCHITECTURE*


The ghosts I called I can't get rid of now...


----------



## Platypus (May 3, 2006)

zergling said:


> In China, freedom is limited simply whatever freedom that's limited, it needs to be.


Huh?


----------



## Petroshky (Dec 1, 2005)

People need to either get off this damn thread or start to posting relevant informations that are actually "related" to "The Old Summer Palace of Beijing".


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

^^
It isn't a bad thread with all relevant information until the ghost stepped in.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

people, stop the bloody crap....is about the summer palace here, not about the communist government in china which hav nothin 2 do with this


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

LOL, the DVD rip of the movie is downloadable on the Internet now.


----------



## hala (Jul 18, 2004)

The movie can be found in some Bittorrent sites.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ Yes, I just watched this last Friday night.
I have to say I got depression after watching that.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh, damn it I'm tempted now, is there a legal way for me to see this movie?


----------



## hala (Jul 18, 2004)

Andrew said:


> Oh, damn it I'm tempted now, is there a legal way for me to see this movie?


you can order it online (chinese only tho)

like this one:
http://www.joyo.com/detail/product.asp?uid=&pageletid=ningxia&prodid=bkys610108

cost about US$1 plus shipping


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Platypus said:


> Yes, the west committed some atrocities in China which the chinese are always quick to point out. Regrettably, they are usually slower to acknowledge the much larger damage caused by their own Communist Government. One example is the large amount of cutural artifacts destroyed by the red guards during the so-called 'cultural revolution.'


Westerner's logic is always interesting. So you give me a big beat on purpose, and uncarefully I hurt myself with a knife. Now I can't blame you because I could hurt myself more than you did?

No need to discuss whether these cutural artifacts were destroyed in cultural revolution(It's our own business, we could blame our own government for their stupid mistake 30 years ago). But for all the treasures stole and robbed by you westerners. We need to get them back... hno: hno: 

I always think that what if The Old Summer Palace still existed and all the artifacts were still there. She will be another Louvre, and bring a lot of profit and benefit to people...


----------

